# Introducing myself and my rescued pit bull



## Imara (Jan 26, 2010)

Evening everyone,

I found this forum while browsing around doing some research and figured i'd introduce myself. I recently rescued a (estimated) 14 month old pit bull after he was thrown out of the back of a truck..i happened to see it happen and was a few cars behind. Nobody stopped but I wanted to make sure he was all right. He wasn't hurt much from being thrown, at least not physically.

I ended up taking him to the vet for shots, a skin scraping as it appears he has some sort of dermititis and I wanted to make sure it wasn't mange or anything and they also offered to temperment test him as well.

He has a clean bill of health, slightly underweight, skin scraping came back clean the vet thinks it might be a flea allergy and put him on pro meris, no signs of aggression towards animals at all..will let you play with his fear, his mouth, ears, clip his nails, play with his food, etc... he's a very friendly happy boy who may not have had the best start in life.

He is set to be neutered in 4 weeks! 

So here you go, meet Grimm





































I never saw myself owning a pit bull, i grew up with a pit bull mix and she lived to be about 16 years old..one of the best dogs my family ever owned. I think he just kind of found me and I wasn't really looking for another dog but his personality is so amazing considering what he has been through. He's a huge cuddle bug, doesn't jump on people and actually almost crawls up to people which is very helpful with kids and such who might be afraid of him. 

I can't wait to see how he opens up and see his personality develop!

Thank you for having such a helpful forum.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I love his color...so rich! I'm glad you rescued him...quite literaly! Keep us posted on how he does.

Oh, welcome to DF!


----------



## Imara (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you alphadog...also this might be a dumb question and i'm not sure if people can post links for places to buy dog collars..but I can't find many dog collars to fit around his neck!

So I think I might need to order one online..I really like leather..of all places walmart was the only place where I found an adjustable nylon collar that would go big enough to fit around his neck. I didn't really want one of those huge thick collars just a normal dog collar...i'd really like something even with a padding or soft material..as you can tell he needs to grow some of his hair back..so I don't want anything that will rub up against his skin and stop it from growing back.


----------



## SS2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

Imara said:


> Thank you alphadog...also this might be a dumb question and i'm not sure if people can post links for places to buy dog collars..but I can't find many dog collars to fit around his neck!
> 
> So I think I might need to order one online..I really like leather..of all places walmart was the only place where I found an adjustable nylon collar that would go big enough to fit around his neck. I didn't really want one of those huge thick collars just a normal dog collar...i'd really like something even with a padding or soft material..as you can tell he needs to grow some of his hair back..so I don't want anything that will rub up against his skin and stop it from growing back.


This is where I got my pits collar http://www.pitbull-store.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_4&products_id=126 <-- same one I have might be good for his skin issue...

P.S.

I don't like what else they sell on their website but its pretty hard to find collars for big dogs


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Look at that face, what a cutie! And I love his white toes.


----------



## Imara (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you! He has a baby face that's for sure!

Thank you for the links as well..they seem very reasonable! I could have sworn that Petsmart carried a variety of leather collars that would fit but I don't go in there very often and they had a bunch of new stuff...The only leather ones that fit were very wide and looked uncomfortable.

He doesn't pull on walks at all so I might just use a harness until his hair grows back.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

You are a wonderful person for resucing him.. I know many people wouldn't stop and even more would run once they saw he was a pit. He is such a handsome boy and I'll bet once his skin condition clears he'll be absolutely gorgeous.

A good place to buy collars is collarmania.com.. she custom makes the collar to fit your dog and owns a pit herself so they have great quality.. they're also not too expensive.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Bless your heart, we had a white and Tan Pitty named Roq when I was a kid, such a sweet tempered little girl Your boy is soooo dang cute! I love love love that face! I want to hug it and kiss it, and sooth his poor sad skin...and yeah...I don't need another dog right now LOL!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! What a sweet face! Thank you for taking him into your home and caring enough to stop and see how he was.

It's very common for badly bred Pit Bulls to have skin issues. If you don't see fleas on him, look into swiching to a non-corn based food. Check out our food forum for more information on it. 

Since you haven't had a Pit Bull since you were younger it's time to read up on the breed. He looks very American Bully-like and less like American Pit Bull Terrier, but it would be good to read up on both breeds just so you know what to expect. Here are some of my favorite links on the APBT breed:
http://www.badrap.org/rescue/
http://www.understand-a-bull.com/
http://www.pbrc.net/second_dog.html
http://www.apbt.info/tiki-index.php
http://www.riospitbull.com/
http://www.workingpitbull.com/boldogkennel1.html

That should be a good start


----------



## Imara (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I've been reading a lot online and found this site but it's good to have some breed specific sites as well.

My dogs eat taste of the wild and I'll keep him on that as well so I hope it works for him.

Thanks again!


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! And your boy is simply adorable! That face, oh that face! So sweet!  I love his name too


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

He's so handsome. I'm glad you rescued him. Do you have other dogs as well?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

He has one of the cutest faces I have ever seen!! I feel like I NEED to cuddle him  Thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

What a gorgeous fellow! He has cute white socks LOL. I hope his skin gets better, is he itching and scratching?


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a quick question for the pittie people- is Grimm's legs a bit short for a pit bull, or is it normal?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> Just a quick question for the pittie people- is Grimm's legs a bit short for a pit bull, or is it normal?


They are too short for an American Pit Bull terrier. But he looks more like an American Bully in that case he looks pretty normal.
It's still a Pit Bull tho (remember Pit Bull is just a type of dog)


----------



## K2Riffic (Jan 19, 2010)

That is exactly how my husband found his old Rottweiler. She was thrown from a truck a couple of car lengths in front of him. She was the best dog he has ever had. He assumed the dog was not as aggressive as the rest who were being trained to either fight or be guard dogs. Either way, he was so happy to have her and she was just as happy. Grimm seems to be the same way. I bet you two will have lots of great times together!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Blizzard said:


> Just a quick question for the pittie people- is Grimm's legs a bit short for a pit bull, or is it normal?


It's right for a American Bully. If this was a APBT/AST then no it would be too short. SBT... well, you can tell it's not an SBT. 

And as Keechak said "Pit Bull" is describing a few different breeds (well over 20 lol) not a breed in itself.


----------



## Imara (Jan 26, 2010)

People on the pit bull forum also thought he might be an American Bully, so that sounds about right.

Also, he isn't itching or scratching at least not since a good flea bath and been started on pro meris.

I have both missing link and lipiderm if anyone has had any experience with either of those products to help. I've also heard that Halo makes an excellent product called Dream Coat that is supposed to help with this sort of thing.

Just after a few days the redness went away on his skin it's just a light pink color now so I think it will grow back in time.

I also feed my dogs taste of the wild..a good quality food. I also have a German Shepherd who is very sensitive to what she eats and a picky standard poodle and this food has always worked for them.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Just to show the differences. 

Here are some American Bully "Pit Bulls" and a bit of history about the breed
http://www.razorsedgeinc.com/info.html

and here are some American Pit Bull Terrier "Pit Bulls"
http://www.adbadog.com/p_home.asp


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> It's right for a American Bully. If this was a APBT/AST then no it would be too short. SBT... well, you can tell it's not an SBT.
> 
> And as Keechak said "Pit Bull" is describing a few different breeds (well over 20 lol) not a breed in itself.


Well, the saying "you learn something new every day" holds true. I was not aware that Pit Bull wasn't a breed. I read on here the distinction made by some, but didn't fully understand. I think Grimm is going to turn out to be an outstanding look dog, no matter what the breed...


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I was not aware that Pit Bull wasn't a breed.


Ahhh, I'm not the only one. I feel like a real idiot


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> Ahhh, I'm not the only one. I feel like a real idiot


I think the biggest confusion sets in when people start saying "Pit Bull" as a nickname for the breed "American Pit Bull Terrier"

A way to avoid that confusion but still shorten up the name is to type ether "Am Pits" or "APBT"


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Well i can't add much more to this story but i love to hear these types of stories and wanted to congratulate you on both your deed and your dog!! He looks like a sweetie (as are most of them by the way). Good luck and enjoy him!


----------



## Imara (Jan 26, 2010)

I've always thrown the term pit bull around without ever knowing of the difference either. It's good to learn something new everyday!

I posted two ads and had a few calls most wanting to know if they can have him. One person thought he might be their dog but said he had no proof but wanted to come see him. I didn't feel right about it and something wasn't sincere about his tone. I tend to go with my instincts on that sort of thing.

I don't know about you guys but I have folders and stacks of photos of my pups on the computer and on regular film as well as tags/records as some form of proof. I find it hard to believe someone can have a dog and have zero proof that they have owned it.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I would stay far away from people like that... people look for adds re "pits" all the time for fighting and will say "oh yeah thats my dog.. I love him.. but uh no I've never brought him to the vet so I don't have records nor do I have pics".

I think whoever owned him doesn't deserve to have him back anyways.. they let him get in such bad shape with his skin problem so they probably weren't the best of owners.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to DF. Poor guy! I would probably keep him on the TOTW I've heard dogs with scappy skin do best on, how do you feel about Raw feeding? 

Also I would try Chicken Collagen or hyaluronic acid for the skin 
http://www.botanicaldog.com/proddetail.php?prod=DERMA-DISCOVERY&cat=18


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

errrggg...the whole "pit bull" is several breeds or a "type" is not a universally accepted idea. there are several schools of thought on the issue and they all have about the same amount of supporters..

the "type" of dog in question is "bull and terrier" if you roll with the defined by ancestry crowd...which i do...because its less confusing and a bit more literal...a bull and terrier breed is simply one whose founding breeds were bulldog and terrier breeds.

Pit Bull is a nickname for the American Pit Bull Terrier...and imo using it as a description of breed type is partially responsible for some of the confusion involved in things like BSL.


your boy looks very very much like an American Bully or one of the fighting crosses you often see in the hands of gangbangers. thank you for rescuing.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

He's a handsome boy! And I love his name (I have a Grimm too )


----------

